# Does marijuana help when shedding pounds and weight lifting?



## GYMMANIA23 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does smoking weed help anyone else?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2007)

it would help me bulk, but i can't see it helping me shed weight.


----------



## nni (Oct 30, 2007)

i believe i rea somewhere that marijuana was estrogenic effects which would actually lead towards fat gain.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah weed helps my training at first, but the cardiovascular side effects don't make it an effective supplement.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 6, 2007)

increases estrogen, not what you want when trying to build muscle.  A couple tokes here and there might not hurt but chronic bong rips might be counter productive.


----------



## Hitman0809 (Nov 8, 2007)

i hear dipping helps you lose weight tho.  Any one know if there is any truth behind that?


----------



## Namo (Nov 8, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> i hear dipping helps you lose weight tho.  Any one know if there is any truth behind that?



Yeah so does crack....     


As far as weed goes, i can see that being somewhat helpful for a bulk (increased appetite, deeper sleep), but I have never heard of it being helpful for weight loss.  When I smoke I tend to eeat like a horse


----------



## Hitman0809 (Nov 8, 2007)

Namo said:


> Yeah so does crack....




is that a sarcastic yes, or a yes with reason behind it?  or is that you just being a jack ass?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 8, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> is that a sarcastic yes, or a yes with reason behind it?  or is that you just being a jack ass?



I believe that is sarcasm. 


Weed will not help you on a cut. Weed is an appetite enhancer, not apatite suppressant.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2007)

weed is 100% counter productive to losing weight.


increases appetite and cravings
promotes deep sleep
increases estrogen


----------



## Namo (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, that was sarcasm...  alot of things will help you lose weight (drugs, disease, starvation) doesn't mean they should be considered as an acceptable way to do so.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 8, 2007)

Prince said:


> weed is 100% counter productive to losing weight.
> 
> 
> increases appetite and cravings
> ...



I've always thought deep sleep is neccesary for fat loss.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I've always thought deep sleep is neccesary for fat loss.


 
Weed helps you sleep, and sleep long.  But the quality of sleep is not that good.  

Great appetitte enhancer, but for me, made me lazy and did not help training one bit.  Helps recovery nicely though......


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol....you're crazy guys


----------



## KelJu (Nov 12, 2007)

Lukas1878 said:


> Lol....you're crazy guys



Lol at the spam in your sig. Nobody needs any crap you are selling when all the information a lifter might need is free in the stickies.


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

lol at you,cowboy


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a very well known ex girlfriend that used to hit it 2-3x per week when contest dieting.  The stress relief made it worth it for her.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2007)

1Fast400 said:


> I have a very well known ex girlfriend that used to hit it 2-3x per week when contest dieting.  The stress relief made it worth it for her.



wow, I guess it effects everyone differently.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 12, 2007)

Prince said:


> wow, I guess it effects everyone differently.



Bingo!


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ya it effects ppl differently, i had a bud that would smoke bud before he worked out and it made him more intense and he lifted more weight, but when i tried smoking b4 a workout with him i was so chilled and tired from it that i didnt even try n lift...


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think it affects these things directly, but if you can find a way for it to help you, go for it.

I think people claim MJ can do things it doesn't due to assocation. However, so much shit goes back to rationalizing association and causality. 

I, personally, have been smoking more weed recently and my conditioning has gotten much better, I have a lower resting HR and I've lost body fat. Not due to weed!


----------



## ethericgiant (Dec 5, 2007)

How ridiculous is this thread?  You guys are insane.  Marijuana gives you the munchies, makes you lazy and unfocused.  Marijuana is counterproductive to all of your personal fitness goals, bottome line.  You're just trying to confuse your conscience to justify smoking weed, keep negatives and positives seperate in the mind and be realistic.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2007)

ethericgiant said:


> How ridiculous is this thread?  You guys are insane.  Marijuana gives you the munchies, makes you lazy and unfocused.  Marijuana is counterproductive to all of your personal fitness goals, bottome line.  You're just trying to confuse your conscience to justify smoking weed, keep negatives and positives seperate in the mind and be realistic.



Actually, I am insane most of the time, but that isn't related to this topic. The thing is, you can't guarantee what any substance will do to a person. Body chemistry is a strange thing. Why does a medication work for 80% of people and not the other 20%? Why do small percentages of people exhibit specific side effects for some medications while others exhibit totally different side effects or none at all?  Every person has a unique body and unique mind. 

My body works extremely well on caffeine and THC. But just saying that carries no weight. Lets consider the facts:

THC is not a depressant as many people think, but a stimulate just like our good buddy ephedrine and caffeine. More blood = more oxygen transport to the muscles. THC causes a mood lift or euphoria. I don't know about the rest of you, but I lift better on days that I feel good as opposed to days where I feel like shit. THC has often been noted for it's pain relief attributes. When I am high as fuck, I can push myself way past my normal pain threshold. The burning doesn't even feel like a burn anymore. The burn feels like a pleasurable sensation. 

Doing isometric exercises like static holds, static calve squeezes, or weighted static ab squeezes becomes effortless for me. Also, let me say just two words: "reduced nausea". Fucking aye, I love this attribute of THC. I am constantly yacking up food from my previous meal during hard leg workouts. Pot settles my stomach, so I don't have to constantly chew back partially digested food while I workout. 

Increased appetite from THC is a reality for many including myself. If I am bulking, then great, lets pig out on ribeye steak salad with mustard as dressing. Yeah, I invented that while I was high and I highly recommend it. If I am on a cut, I have to practice a little think called self discipline. I can't speak for anyone else, but I have no trouble sticking to my nutritional goals when using THC. 

Boring tasks can become more interesting while under the effects of THC. I can watch ants march along in a line for an hour when I am high, and at that moment it is the most interesting thing I have ever seen in my life. Now, if ants can become that fascinating, applying that same principle to towards activities that I do enjoy is incredible. Lifting while high after a good jolt of Starbucks coffee has provided the best workouts of my entire life.

Increased appreciation of music is a powerful effect of THC. Smoking a blunt then listening to my music is a heavenly experience for me. The songs on my MP3 players just become twice as good. I'm digging the music and that allows me to tap into more energy inside my body. The neurotransmitters flow through my neural synapse in abundance. 


Now then, lets recap. After I smoke some pot and drink some coffee, I then become stimulated, in the zone, focused, energized, numbed from pain, mood elevated, and determined. 


Do you still think it is ridiculous? You may think the cons out weight the pros, and that is completely understandable, but I think you preconceived notions of what you think pot does might be altering your perception. My best friend tried for years to get me to smoke weed before I go workout, and for years I told him the exact same thing you just said. "Dude, your nuts, there is no fucking way that pot helps you lift weights", I told him over and over. Every other suggestion he had ever recommended to me helped my training, but I just couldn't conceive any possible benefit to getting high and working out. After years of nagging I tried it just to make him shut up. Well, I had to admit to him that he was right and I was wrong. The combination was pure dynamite.  So I offer you the same advice. Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe that pot affects others differently. True story coming

Person A = Me
Person B = My mate.

Person A used to smoke pot occasionally, and would be insanely hungry. Tried to do training whilst high and failed. Could not be fucked really. This is why person A doesn't smoke anymore.

Person B = Someone who does not train really, only just a few pushups and other bodyweight exercises but is extremely lean. He is so chronic that he does not get munchies at all really, or learns how to control them. He would've been about 6% BF, looked pretty ripped. When he quit pot, he gained so much weight it wasnt funny, went from about 140lbs to 200+. He started smoking again and is slowly shedding the weight again.. 

Like i said, through my experiences it affects others completely differently.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

ethericgiant said:


> How ridiculous is this thread?  You guys are insane.  Marijuana gives you the munchies, makes you lazy and unfocused.  Marijuana is counterproductive to all of your personal fitness goals, bottome line.  You're just trying to confuse your conscience to justify smoking weed, keep negatives and positives seperate in the mind and be realistic.



Bullshit. Maybe it makes YOU lazy and unfocused. Don't let your subjectivitey describe others.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Bullshit. Maybe it makes YOU lazy and unfocused. Don't let your subjectivitey describe others.



Lawl all over the place! The dark side of the force is strong with Fufu now. Arise Fufu! Arise! 


All this talk of pot is making me wish I hadn't stopped smoking three months ago. I hope I find a job that doesn't drug screen. Thats one of the perks of my current job.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl all over the place! The dark side of the force is strong with Fufu now. Arise Fufu! Arise!
> 
> 
> All this talk of pot is making me wish I hadn't stopped smoking three months ago. I hope I find a job that doesn't drug screen. Thats one of the perks of my current job.



You decide where you are relocating to?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 5, 2007)

ethericgiant said:


> How ridiculous is this thread?  You guys are insane.  Marijuana gives you the munchies, makes you lazy and unfocused.  Marijuana is counterproductive to all of your personal fitness goals, bottome line.  You're just trying to confuse your conscience to justify smoking weed, keep negatives and positives seperate in the mind and be realistic.



Unfocused? When I blaze, I focus on things sooo much more. I dont really smoke anymore, but when i used to, id hit a roach or a small joint before lifting and it was intense... id feel EVERY rep, squeeze FULLY, and workout so hard and focused that my gains were incredible. Mind you, this can be bad; It jacks your heart rate, and if you do cardio afterwards, if your a chronic toker you will feel the affects...

However, once in awhile, smoking in moderation can help with weight training.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> You decide where you are relocating to?



I might have have over estimated my worth. Job hunting hasn't gone so well, so I might have to take a job wherever someone will high me. So, the answer is sad no.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I might have have over estimated my worth. Job hunting hasn't gone so well, so I might have to take a job wherever someone will high me. So, the answer is sad no.


There are a plethora of grads with computer related degrees rt now.  Have you tried the federal gov?  They have certain agencies that are always hiring quality people.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2007)

i don't see how spending all the money i have for equipment on a drug that gives me the munchies and makes everything seem as if it can wait till tomorrow would be very smart.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I might have have over estimated my worth. Job hunting hasn't gone so well, so I might have to take a job wherever someone will high me. So, the answer is sad no.



I bet you can find something. You have a BS in compsci right? You must be able to find something good with your work ethic. I wish you luck!


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> i hear dipping helps you lose weight tho.  Any one know if there is any truth behind that?



Nicotine can aid in fat loss as it increases adrenaline and dopamine output and decreases lypolysis while making the body's cells work harder for energy, thereby increasing its metabolic rate.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 10, 2007)

Marijuana does not have estrogenic effects....maybe with rats and Huge amounts of THC.


----------



## alex_is_sasha (Feb 7, 2008)

i personally have lost about 100 pounds in 6 months while smoking weed. i didn't exercise ever, i was a manager at a fast food place and that is all i ate, drank lots of water and soda. i did some research on it and found that smoking increases your metabolism, help you cope with stress (which is a number one weight gain problem), and helps your appetite (the munchies) The draw back on all this. it doesn't work for everyone. It has been proven to cause cancer, neurological problems, other breathing problems, and heart problems. But those are also not as common as some people want you to think. My biggest help when I smoked and lost weight. I ate whatever I felt like eating at the time to where I was full (before you smoke), smoke and when the munchies hit you involve yourself with something else. If you feel like you have to have munchies get some thing like pretzels or nuts. You would be amazed how little fat they have compared to other things. A big part of munchies is in your mind. You focus on something ANYTHING, not doing anything or just laying there watching tv (which has tons of food on there) it usually helps. I started smoking weed when I was 9 years old, I am 22 now. I now own my own business, graduated high school when I was 15 years old, and I am in school. I smoke about an eighth a day sometimes more sometimes less. Don't let some Neanderthals tell you that smoking is counter productive and bad bad bad. I can't say whether it is good or bad. i do it it helps me concentrate and actually motivates me to do things. Some don't that is cool. But don't do something because it is cool. That is all about my rant. Thank you for you time. For those you don't like what I wrote. get over yourself. It is the internet not Oprah!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2008)

alex_is_sasha said:


> i personally have lost about 100 pounds in 6 months while smoking weed. i didn't exercise ever, i was a manager at a fast food place and that is all i ate, drank lots of water and soda. i did some research on it and found that smoking increases your metabolism, help you cope with stress (which is a number one weight gain problem), and helps your appetite (the munchies) The draw back on all this. it doesn't work for everyone. It has been proven to cause cancer, neurological problems, other breathing problems, and heart problems. But those are also not as common as some people want you to think. My biggest help when I smoked and lost weight. I ate whatever I felt like eating at the time to where I was full (before you smoke), smoke and when the munchies hit you involve yourself with something else. If you feel like you have to have munchies get some thing like pretzels or nuts. You would be amazed how little fat they have compared to other things. A big part of munchies is in your mind. You focus on something ANYTHING, not doing anything or just laying there watching tv (which has tons of food on there) it usually helps. I started smoking weed when I was 9 years old, I am 22 now. I now own my own business, graduated high school when I was 15 years old, and I am in school. I smoke about an eighth a day sometimes more sometimes less. Don't let some Neanderthals tell you that smoking is counter productive and bad bad bad. I can't say whether it is good or bad. i do it it helps me concentrate and actually motivates me to do things. Some don't that is cool. But don't do something because it is cool. That is all about my rant. Thank you for you time. For those you don't like what I wrote. get over yourself. It is the internet not Oprah!



is this a joke? are you sure you're actually smoking MJ and that it contains THC, becuase everything you've said is almost the exact opposite of how it affects most people.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

Prince said:


> is this a joke? are you sure you're actually smoking MJ and that it contains THC, becuase everything you've said is almost the exact opposite of how it affects most people.



His hands look bigger, so his body comparatively looks smaller.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2008)

alex_is_sasha said:


> i personally have lost about 100 pounds in 6 months while smoking weed. i didn't exercise ever, i was a manager at a fast food place and that is all i ate, drank lots of water and soda. i did some research on it and found that smoking increases your metabolism, help you cope with* stress (which is a number one weight gain problem*), and helps your appetite (the munchies) The draw back on all this. it doesn't work for everyone. It has been proven to cause cancer, neurological problems, other breathing problems, and heart problems. But those are also not as common as some people want you to think. My biggest help when I smoked and lost weight. I ate whatever I felt like eating at the time to where I was full (before you smoke), smoke and when the munchies hit you involve yourself with something else. If you feel like you have to have munchies get some thing like pretzels or nuts. You would be amazed how little fat they have compared to other things. A big part of munchies is in your mind. You focus on something ANYTHING, not doing anything or just laying there watching tv (which has tons of food on there) it usually helps. I started smoking weed when I was 9 years old, I am 22 now. I now own my own business, graduated high school when I was 15 years old, and I am in school. I smoke about an eighth a day sometimes more sometimes less. Don't let some Neanderthals tell you that smoking is counter productive and bad bad bad. I can't say whether it is good or bad. i do it it helps me concentrate and actually motivates me to do things. Some don't that is cool. But don't do something because it is cool. That is all about my rant. Thank you for you time. For those you don't like what I wrote. get over yourself. It is the internet not Oprah!



No, eating too damn many calories is what makes you gain weight.

Fat isn't the determinate of weight gain, again. Also most nuts contain very amount amount of fat. 

I don't necessarily disagree with what all you said, though. Just clearing some shit up.


----------



## alex_is_sasha (Feb 7, 2008)

Prince said:


> is this a joke? are you sure you're actually smoking MJ and that it contains THC, becuase everything you've said is almost the exact opposite of how it affects most people.



no i am not joking. yes i am sure i am smoking mj with thc. i grew it in my backyard until i moved out of state. California is a lot more lean when it comes to weed. i also am making my thesis about smoking and the effects. being high is 50 percent mental. what is so unusual about the affect it had on me? People who say that what is normal in smoking pot really don't get it. i have had actually conducted several studies about smoking pot. they ranged from people who never smoked before, who rarely smoked, and people who smoke all the time. Some had munchies some didn't, some actually were able to focus on certain subjects some just wanted to relax and lay back. nothing about smoking weed is consistent. So saying that what I have experienced is completely out of the norm doesn't make sense. and yes I know eating large amounts of calories does make you gain weight. i didn't word myself correctly and I am sorry about that. I didn't really mean just eating nuts or pretzels I just meant something that is like finger food. Put the amount you wanted in a baggy or bowl then stay away from everything else. A big part of munchies is that you don't feel full. But thank you fufu for correcting me.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, it's great that it help you to lose weight and had no ill affect on your spelling or grammar.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2008)

alex_is_sasha said:


> i personally have lost about 100 pounds in 6 months while smoking weed. i didn't exercise ever, i was a manager at a fast food place and that is all i ate, drank lots of water and soda. i did some research on it and found that smoking increases your metabolism, help you cope with stress (which is a number one weight gain problem), and helps your appetite (the munchies) The draw back on all this. it doesn't work for everyone. It has been proven to cause cancer, neurological problems, other breathing problems, and heart problems. But those are also not as common as some people want you to think. My biggest help when I smoked and lost weight. I ate whatever I felt like eating at the time to where I was full (before you smoke), smoke and when the munchies hit you involve yourself with something else. If you feel like you have to have munchies get some thing like pretzels or nuts. You would be amazed how little fat they have compared to other things. A big part of munchies is in your mind. You focus on something ANYTHING, not doing anything or just laying there watching tv (which has tons of food on there) it usually helps. I started smoking weed when I was 9 years old, I am 22 now. I now own my own business, graduated high school when I was 15 years old, and I am in school. I smoke about an eighth a day sometimes more sometimes less. Don't let some Neanderthals tell you that smoking is counter productive and bad bad bad. I can't say whether it is good or bad. i do it it helps me concentrate and actually motivates me to do things. Some don't that is cool. But don't do something because it is cool. That is all about my rant. Thank you for you time. For those you don't like what I wrote. get over yourself. It is the internet not Oprah!






sigh...



Its morons like you that give smokers a bad reputation.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 7, 2008)

100 pounds in six months? haha

When I smoke the only thing I want to do is drink a milkshake and eat chips lol


----------



## alex_is_sasha (Feb 7, 2008)

KelJu said:


> sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> Its morons like you that give smokers a bad reputation.



how am i a moron? because you don't agree with my views? then why are you not the moron for not agreeing with me? views are neither right or wrong. i gave my opinion i am not saying it is the right one for everyone but then it wouldn't be an opinion would it. it would be facts.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 7, 2008)

I had no idea California was lean lol No wonder you lost 100 pounds eating fast food


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

alex_is_sasha said:


> how am i a moron? because you don't agree with my views? then why are you not the moron for not agreeing with me? views are neither right or wrong. i gave my opinion i am not saying it is the right one for everyone but then it wouldn't be an opinion would it. it would be facts.



Having an opinion doesn't make you a moron.  Having a moronic opinion makes you a moron.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2008)

alex_is_sasha said:


> i personally have lost about 100 pounds in 6 months while smoking weed. i didn't exercise ever, i was a manager at a fast food place and that is all i ate, drank lots of water and soda. i did some research on it and found that smoking increases your metabolism, *help you cope with stress* (which is a number one weight gain problem), and helps your appetite (the munchies) The draw back on all this. it doesn't work for everyone. It has been proven to cause cancer, neurological problems, other breathing problems, and heart problems. But those are also not as common as some people want you to think. My biggest help when I smoked and lost weight. I ate whatever I felt like eating at the time to where I was full (before you smoke), smoke and when the munchies hit you involve yourself with something else. If you feel like you have to have munchies get some thing like pretzels or nuts. You would be amazed how little fat they have compared to other things. A big part of munchies is in your mind. You focus on something ANYTHING, not doing anything or just laying there watching tv (which has tons of food on there) it usually helps. I started smoking weed when I was 9 years old, I am 22 now. I now own my own business, graduated high school when I was 15 years old, and I am in school. I smoke about an eighth a day sometimes more sometimes less. Don't let some Neanderthals tell you that smoking is counter productive and bad bad bad. I can't say whether it is good or bad. i do it it helps me concentrate and actually motivates me to do things. Some don't that is cool. But don't do something because it is cool. That is all about my rant. Thank you for you time. For those you don't like what I wrote. get over yourself. It is the internet not Oprah!



How does weed help you cope with stress?  I can see you being stressed out and smokin' out, but I dont think it has long term effects.  

Same story with drinking.  If I have a bad day and I have a couple of shots, while I am drunk, sure I feel great, but when it wears off, I am back at square one.


----------



## sam.pagden@adsl (Feb 7, 2008)

*weed!!!*

r u mad u'll get munchies n put shit loads of weight on cardio is the only legit way


----------



## alex_is_sasha (Feb 7, 2008)

actually you really get the munchies only when your mind wonders. and if you take steps in what you munch on that helps too. MJ has been tested and proven in Europe to be a form of stress therapy for some people. it is almost like dreaming but being aware of everything around you. You don't worry about flying fruit or monster under the bed when you smoke. but your mind does wander just like when you sleep. your body relaxes and you can open up to new ideas and new thinking. Yes when you come down from your high it is a little startling dealing with it out right sober. but your mind has been able to grasp hold of something and for the most part that seems to help with stress. it is like when you are stressing over a big problem some people need to talk it out some people need to smoke it out. it depends on the person.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2008)

glad to hear that you are able to rationalize your addiction to MJ.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 8, 2008)

How did you get to be a 100 pounds overweight to begin with?  Maybe smoking since the age of 9 had sumpin' to do with it?


----------



## alex_is_sasha (Feb 8, 2008)

it is not an addiction. i was actually prescribe the drug when i lived in London. i was in a bad accident where it damaged the nerves in my left arm and hand. smoking was less dangerous then pills which would have a bad reaction to the other drugs i was taking for my bipolar. i still smoke because it still hurts. try and imagine if you can your entire left side going numb without you realizing it. then out of no where you get a (small at first) throbbing pain that increase to where you feel like you are about to pass out. when i smoke the pain is still there however it is manageable i can run my business without going home early or taking a really long lunch. you might be right when it came to being over weight because of smoking. i was 5'11 and a little over 400 pounds by the time I was 16. but a good chunk of that was the fact i was living on my own and i just didn't eat anything that wasn't deep fried or high in fat. that was a big mistake of my own. I had a job where I sat down for 12 hours a day went home and sat some more. I could have been sober and still gained that much weight who knows. I know now I am working out and watching everything I eat. when I worked at the restaurant I didn't worry about what i ate but I also was on my feet running back and forth for my whole shift. So i got my work out there.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 8, 2008)

You have no clue how much daily smokage of MJ affects your motivation and the ability to just get up and start taking action.  I used to smoke every night for about 2 years straight.  I only smoke once every 2-3 months now, but back in the day I used to think that weed was the shit.  When I smoked it, I was the biggest advocate for it, thought it was the best thing under the sun.  Now that I've stopped smoking weed, I just look back at myself and think..."man, how stupid was I?"....

Btw, I have a friend who uses MJ for medicinal purposes to control his epilepsy.  He is however addicted to that shit.  He smokes way more then he needs not to have siezures.  You sound the same way, friendo...

Too excited about a silly little herb...


----------



## alex_is_sasha (Feb 8, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> You have no clue how much daily smokage of MJ affects your motivation and the ability to just get up and start taking action.  I used to smoke every night for about 2 years straight.  I only smoke once every 2-3 months now, but back in the day I used to think that weed was the shit.  When I smoked it, I was the biggest advocate for it, thought it was the best thing under the sun.  Now that I've stopped smoking weed, I just look back at myself and think..."man, how stupid was I?"....
> 
> Btw, I have a friend who uses MJ for medicinal purposes to control his epilepsy.  He is however addicted to that shit.  He smokes way more then he needs not to have siezures.  You sound the same way, friendo...
> 
> Too excited about a silly little herb...



i am not saying people don't get hooked, however I have stopped smoking before when it came between my kid or weed. i handled it pretty well except I couldn't do many things I loved like playing the piano or just doing crafts with my daughter. The pain was so intense i missed out on a lot. So I talked to my husband and doctor and we all agreed it would be better if I smoked. I never had a problem with be motivated to do anything. daily smoking doesn't effect motivation as much as you would think. Everyone smoker or not has days were they want to be lazy. However peole who smoke use that as an excuse to get away with doing nothing, I have no problem smoking a bowl, head to work, and doing what i know needs to be done. hey maybe i am a functional addict, which ever that isn't the point.  Yes some people get over worked about smoking, mostly teens who are trying to prove something to their peers. but most of the people i have met aren't anything like that. It is a social thing to some. Like drinking or smoking cigarettes. I never said or every thought smoking was the shit, I believe that it should be legal just because if they set the same laws for weed as drinking it wouldn't be the big thing to do anymore.


----------



## Kleaver (Feb 8, 2008)

Mostly agree with what Fufu, Prince and DOMS are saying. 

However, my story:

It absolutely affects people differently- some people don't even feel it the first couple times they smoke. Not me  I was fucking blitzed. Was a reaaaaally heavy pothead for 4-5 years before I started hitting the gym. I don't even want to get into what I know about the chemical properties of THC and other cannabanoids present while inhaling smoke from burning bud. 

You are inhaling smoke. It is bad for you. There are ways of inhaling mostly only THC vapour (if you own a vapourizer) which has a MUCH higher proven medicinal benefit than smoking a joint. You are taking the bud of a plant covered in sweet, sticky, pollen-spreading insect attracting resin and lighting it on fire and taking deep breaths. About as healthy for you as leaning over a pile of burning leaves-stop lying to yourself. You want to claim it medicinal properties- extract the THC. Correlation to weightlifting? Once again it differs hugely from person to person- yes a lot of it is in your head. If the placebo effect is working for you then why the fuck stop it? 

I've seen people fail mid-rep where there would normally be no problem. I've seen people bulk up faster than ever however I personally get too lazy to follow my diet regimen and end up eating crap food, empty calories and lose a lot of weight because of it. 

Pot makes any flaw in your self-control VERY big. You get the munchies? Smoking pot will make you eat. You a lazy person? Smoking pot will make you not want to work out. I had problems in both areas and ate shit at the gym for months before finally cutting all of this bullshit out. Later I returned with supplements and an iron will. Found that smoking pre-workout greatly reduced my max push but made my endurance hard core. I could just zone out and do 20 reps of what I could do 10 of sober. I wanted size by then, so I cut out the pre-workout smoke and guess what? Bulked up quite a bit in all the right places. The after workout joint was still in effect and in conjunction with willpower made my meals kickass and my diet regimen solid as hell. Slept long, deeply but also found out the sleep was not as good, no dreams for 9+ months on end meant I was getting very little REM sleep. 

After I conquered my willpower I quit smoking weed altogether and loved the renewed sense of vitality. I jump out of bed every morning as opposed to hitting snooze 9 times and eventually dragging my sorry ass to the shower to wake up. Sure, here and there at a party I'll take a toke if it's passed to me, but I threw away thousands of dollars worth of world-class glass (anyone that is/was a serious toker would know what ROOR bongs are and what they cost ). 

What can I say- just a feeling of loving life- plus I'm working on becoming a red seal chef and manual dexterity is a must that just wasn't at 100% while smoking.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 8, 2008)

Beaver, 

I don't buy it. I think you toke everyday still. In fact I think it's possible to get a contact high just from reading what you wrote.


----------



## Kleaver (Feb 9, 2008)

Lightweight


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow this is the strangest thing ever... first time I smoked weed in awhile (6 months), and I come on here, and find a thread that I wrote in over a year ago on the main page, while I was just going to write a new one (same subject).. quite curious indeed... must be... the law of attraction!

Anyways, I just smoked a 5 peice and I want to work out SOOO much! I just recently started lifting this past month (been off for awhile) and ive gone 4 times every week since then, on my routine. I absolutely love it. And right now, high out of my mind, I want to LIFT so badly. 

 To the topic, I think smoking CAN be helpful. Physically it has its drawbacks, especially for cardio. But I have never felt this eager to rip my muscles in ages.. its a newfound inspiration, and i was already inspired!

Bottom line, smoking in excess can make you stupid, irresponsible and lack lustered to say the least. However, in moderation, it can pwn weight training and motivation.


----------

